# Can I legaly change out my breaker panel?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the 100a fuse ahead of the panel?
IE shutting it off means everything is dead in the panel?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Is the 100a fuse ahead of the panel?
> IE shutting it off means everything is dead in the panel?


Yep. 

Goes meter/entrance => bus fuse with cut off => breaker box.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

As for whether or not you can do it yourself....sure you can if you understand wiring a little better than a novice. Whether or not you can do it without being a licensed electrician is up to the local electrical code authority.

You can in many jurisdictions by taking out a homeowners permit and having it inspected when your done.

If you don't plan on doing that... then a main disconnect like you have will allow you to work on the panel replacement safely without pulling the meter.

If you are in the least bit uncomfortable with your abiliteis then you should get your work inspected by someone who is qualified to determine if what you have done is up to snuff.

Turning on a main breaker with a possible fault from incorrect wiring will not be your best day...


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Stubbie said:


> As for whether or not you can do it yourself....sure you can if you understand wiring a little better than a novice. Whether or not you can do it without being a licensed electrician is up to the local electrical code authority.
> 
> You can in many jurisdictions by taking out a homeowners permit and having it inspected when your done.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I would most likely get an electrician to check out my work, and also read up more on panels. I've already opened mine up and did a few minor changes and feel comfortable in there now. 

And yeah, turning on that main for the first time would be a tad nerve racking experience. I'd tipple check everything that's for sure. :laughing:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

When mine was replaced the new one was installed next to the old one
All runs would be able to be installed in the new panel without any junctions boxes
Power was cut to the new panel via a breaker on the old panel
Circuits were then moved over & checked one by one (or 3 by 3 etc)

A Genny kept some circuits going while Electrician & POCO did their thing
Once ready the new panel was activated w/new feed
Then the 240v runs were moved over

I'm guessing at some of this as I was not home when it was cut over


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Totally possible with the proper research and some professional guidance. Be smart and get the required electrical permit, which is usually a pretty inexpensive way to make sure that the work was done correctly.


----------

